# Cant Upload PDF after recent planned outage in immiaccount



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

I am not able to upload documents in PDF format after planned system upgrade/outage of 20-21 Nov.

Until now I have uploaded a total of 30 documents, including my wife's and child's documents. *All were in PDF format.* 

But after the planned system outage and upgrade, I am unable to upload the documents in the PDF format. 

*Although the documents are in PDF format, the system says "The file you have selected is not of an accepted type".*

Generally, I scan the document and then convert to PDF format. Then I combine related documents in one single PDF file. So that I do not cross the upload limit of 60 document per applicant. 

Now if I am unable to upload documents in PDF format, it will be difficult to maintain the 60 document upload limit.

Anybody having the same issue?

Does anyone have any solution to this problem?


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

Anyone ? please respond with a solution


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

There are quite a few problems with the system after today's upgrade. I suggest you wait for a few days and then try again.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just wait for couple of days before retrying. This problem seems to have happened due the system upgrade.






amebadha said:


> I am not able to upload documents in PDF format after planned system upgrade/outage of 20-21 Nov.
> 
> Until now I have uploaded a total of 30 documents, including my wife's and child's documents. *All were in PDF format.*
> 
> ...


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you KeeDa and Jeeten. I will wait for few more days before attempting to upload again.

BTW I had put this problem in their Immiaccount Technical Query form for their resolution also.

Thanks again



KeeDa said:


> There are quite a few problems with the system after today's upgrade. I suggest you wait for a few days and then try again.





Jeeten#80 said:


> Just wait for couple of days before retrying. This problem seems to have happened due the system upgrade.


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

The problem resolved on its own yesterday night until today (23 Nov) morning.

However, again I am facing the same problem. Not able to upload documents in PDF format.

Hope it rectifies soon. I still have many documents that needs to be uploaded.


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

*Update: *

I am still not able to upload document in PDF format. 

I have asked them thro their technical query form and they had replied that they will resolve it soon. Fortunately, I had uploaded all main recommended documents before the system upgrade. Thus only additional docs were remaining and those which CO may ask after his allocation to my application.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Could share the screen print of the exact error from your IMMI account.




amebadha said:


> *Update: *
> 
> I am still not able to upload document in PDF format.
> 
> I have asked them thro their technical query form and they had replied that they will resolve it soon. Fortunately, I had uploaded all main recommended documents before the system upgrade. Thus only additional docs were remaining and those which CO may ask after his allocation to my application.


----------



## xxx (Oct 30, 2014)

Attaching PDF documents
A number of users have reported difficulty attaching documents in PDF format.

Please ensure that the filename does not contain special characters (hyphens, underscores or symbols). 

If you are unable to attach a document in PDF format, we recommend changing the format to a different file type.


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Could share the screen print of the exact error from your IMMI account.


*Attaching the screenshot for the said error*


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

*I had even posted this problem to their immiaccount technical query form. They had acknowledged it and said that they are working on it.*


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

*Meanwhile, I had found a turnaround to this problem for those who needs to upload the documents urgently.

What I did was this: 

I created a blank microsoft word file, and kept all the margins to 0. 

Then from the PDF file which I initially wanted to upload, I extracted the pages as Images. 

Then I inserted these Images in the word file and VOILA. It worked. 

I was able to upload this word file in the immiaccount

Thus we can upload similar documents in one single file, just like a PDF*


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

*Update:

Immi Techinical dept had mailed me yesterday and said that the problem with uploading seems to be due to browser issues. I am using Mozilla Firefox 42.0.

Thus according to their advice when I changed the browser, to Chrome, the problem vanished. I was able to upload the documents smoothly.*


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

*Thank you Jeeten*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

The main moral of the story - try different browsers  

Good luck!)))


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> The main moral of the story - try different browsers
> 
> Good luck!)))


Funny thing about this whole thing is that I am using the same browser (Firefox 42.0) at my office and at home. But the uploading problem is when I use Office PC. Whenever, I try to upload from my home using firefox, there is no problem.

Strange !!!


----------

